# dry ice suppliers



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

hi guys just wondering if anyone knows a good contacts for dry ice in the ipswich area i tried polar ice but they only do it in 5kg bags which would be to much for myself as i will only be breeding rats for personal use and 5kg would be overkill lol they where pricing it at 30$ for the kg im thinking that possibly the soda stream might be a better idea.


----------



## wranga (Mar 22, 2011)

try BOC gases. soda stream will cost about $60 plus about $16 for a gas cylinder


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

im just ebay surfing at the moment but i wanna check big w today and see what they worth there


----------



## AirCooled (Mar 22, 2011)

I get free dry ice from work but I am a bit far away at Coopers Plains,depends on quantity.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

lucky you shaun was just thinking would woolworths stock it do you think?


----------



## AirCooled (Mar 22, 2011)

Not really a line that woolies would stock,people use it for fishing and camping if you can hit up some locals in that area maybe


----------



## jham66 (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you tried camping stores? Also the fishing tackle store at Redbank sells dry ice, they may be able to split an order...


----------



## slim6y (Mar 22, 2011)

Again, BOC Gas and Gear sell CO2 (dry ice) per kg... However, from recollection (buying for school) it ranges from $5 per kg to about $12/kg. I think a quick google revealed $10/kg.


----------



## jham66 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is BOC gas and gear in Ipswich?


----------



## slim6y (Mar 22, 2011)

is 1688 Ipswich Road, Rocklea any close?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 22, 2011)

Charlton's Tackle 'N' Bait at Redbank stock dry ice - they are opposite Redbank Plaza on the highway.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

yes i spoke to them but also only stocks 5 kg blocks i dont need that much as i am only breeding and culling for my own personal use


----------



## scorps (Mar 22, 2011)

Mate, just buy a co2 setup, its like $60, thats hardly anything, so much easier then dealing with dry ice


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah i was just exploring other options but will most likely go down that track how long do the soda stream cylinders last?


----------



## AirCooled (Mar 22, 2011)

Depending on the usage/frequency,if its for culling,you could always make a kill box from perpex and rent small CO2 & Oxygen cylinders from BOC or other gas companies.Later this week I can get you gas ratio from work and other info,let me know.


----------

